# Use of Crinone Gel before ET



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi
Was just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advice? I am having ICSI at GCRM at the minute. Had my EC on Wed and am waiting to have ET this Monday (5 day transfer). After EC one of the nurses told me to insert the crinone gel (which I got with my meds) intra vaginally tonight.  Anyway I opened the crinone gel tonight to use it and there are 12 separate applicators containing gel. I presume I only use one of them?? And then use the other ones after ET? I should have asked the nurse but I was still a bit groggy after the EC and never realised I had 12 different applicators of the gel until tonight! Can anyone help?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rosecat,
Yes you just use one of the applicators on a daily basis  I've copied the details from the manufacturers leaflet below for further information if it helps (Crinone SmPC updated 25/10/10)

Method of Administration Crinone is applied directly from the specially designed sealed applicator into the vagina. The applicator should be removed from the sealed wrapper. The twist-off cap should not be removed at this time.
1. The applicator should be gripped firmly by the thick end. It should be shaken down like a thermometer to ensure that the contents are at the thin end.
2. The tab should be twisted off and discarded.
3. The applicator may be inserted while patient is in a sitting position or when lying on her back with the knees bent. The thin end of applicator should be gently inserted well into the vagina.
4. The thick end of the applicator should be pressed firmly to deposit gel. The applicator should be removed and discarded in a waste container.
All the best for ET on Monday    
Maz x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi MazV - thanks for replying. I thought that - just wasn't sure. Thanks again


----------

